# Looking for a style...



## roquejose (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi all,I'm 18 and I love classical music,the problem is I don't find my style,I started listening to Beethoven but he was too much stressing for me,then listened to Chopìn but he was too for me,then Bach,Mozart,etc;so I was trying to find a composer with majority of works like Pachelbel's Canon,mozart k 545,chopin nocturne # 2,Bach Air for Orchestal Suite # 3,etc.

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

No such composer exists. If you find Beethoven, Mozart, Bach and Chopin too stressful you will struggle with later composers. If you truly love classical music then there will be plenty in them 4 composers repertoire to fulfill your needs. Vivaldi, Handel and other Baroque/early Classical composers will be more of a safe bet judging from what you like. A bit different from your pieces but try some Tchaikovsky, particularly music from his ballets.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

You might like music of the so called Impressionist movement (in music) such as Debussy's Three Nocturnes. Here is one excerpt:





Or Erik Satie:





or Frederick Delius:





All relatively non-stressing pieces. [Edit: Well that last one does stress a bit toward the middle. Sorry.]


----------



## tisesunshine (Nov 13, 2009)

May be you haven't your style of music,
i like all the music when the first time i listening with good feelings.
i don't crazy for any composer,i crazy for the music i like,all kinds.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Really? Stressful? Bach?


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

emiellucifuge said:


> Really? Stressful? Bach?


It can be very stressful if the whole style is unfamiliar to you.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

It really depends what piece you look at. It's dangerous to label all a composers work a particular style just on one work or just a few even. Really the enjoyment is in the exploring and you just have to look through stuff yourself and find what you like. Plenty of Mozart and Bach isn't stressful, particularly slow movements or maybe arias from their vocal works. Handel arias also.


----------



## roquejose (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,thanks to all people that has answered,I have a theory,and it is that,as I started listening to Beethoven and Chopin,now when I listen to Bach or Mozart for example I get stressed 'cos I associate with them,I don't know if you understand me.

Thank you a lot for the suggestions,


----------

